# Late spring fertilizer?



## Ohio Lawn (Mar 20, 2019)

Does anyone have a suggested fertilizer for a late spring application that can take me through summer? Cool season lawn in Ohio.
Thanks
Edit: this is for next year. I'm just trying to source some things.


----------



## Getting Fat (Dec 31, 2019)

know how i know you have cool season grass? You call this time of year "late spring"


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

I wouldn't soil apply any N. Did your back yard recover yet?


----------



## Ohio Lawn (Mar 20, 2019)

I'm planning for next spring. Just having a hard time finding good products.

@ABC123 my backyard is doing ok. I still can't figure out some things, but it's ok for the dead of summer.


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

What local resources do you have? What are your needs (per soil analysis), how much do you want to spend? How much N are you planning to put down in the blitz this fall (if doing it)?

I wouldnt hesitate to try some coated/methylated fertilizer which maybe on sale at the end of summer early fall if available. A fast medium slow release will probably give you that small fast N and carry you into summer. Look into nutrite and lebanon fert distributors in your area. Those are the ones I have used.


----------



## Ohio Lawn (Mar 20, 2019)

uts said:


> What local resources do you have? What are your needs (per soil analysis), how much do you want to spend? How much N are you planning to put down in the blitz this fall (if doing it)?
> 
> I wouldnt hesitate to try some coated/methylated fertilizer which maybe on sale at the end of summer early fall if available. A fast medium slow release will probably give you that small fast N and carry you into summer. Look into nutrite and lebanon fert distributors in your area. Those are the ones I have used.


I have a Site One and an Advanced Turf Solutions in my area. I need P & K. I'm planning 3 pounds of N during the fall blitz. I was thinking 3/4 to 1 pound in late spring as my only other app besides the fall blitz apps. Budget is not that big a deal I guess.

I'm looking for a slow N source to do in late spring and possibly carry me to the fall blitz.


----------



## TroyScherer (Jul 17, 2018)

Last year I used the Carbon Earth 8-1-8 XGreen. I can say that I was extremely impressed the color response and the overal look and quality of my lawn while using it. It didn't push crazy growth but that dark green color was great.

This year I am trying the Hyrbrix Fertilizer. As of now it is working fine but I think the XGreen gave me overall better color and turf quality. I won't know for sure till the end of the year sinace the Hyrbrix is a slow release product.


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

Just call into either one of those places and ask them that you want a slow release fertilizer with a high P and K value. You might need to get 2 bags to achieve both or supplement with one. I usually add SOP separately to my fertilizer to overcome the K that I need. Call it your custom blending at home .

XGREEN is also a great alternative. If you can find it in a group by otherwise I feel it's fairly expensive. It's a unique product though.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I know you can buy XGRN locally in columbus and dayton, OH.


----------



## Ohio Lawn (Mar 20, 2019)

That's 3 that mentioned X-Grn. Any reason you are suggesting X-Gen over Carbon X?


----------



## PostageStampLawnGuy (Apr 3, 2019)

Carbon X pushes crazy growth - good for early spring and fall applications.

Xgrn is low and slow N


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

When spring comes around you get a flush of new growth- excitement of spring for the grass if you might say. The grass uses a lot of energy for this. Most fast release fertilizers also push new growth/top growth regardless of time. That's why most people would not recommend a fast release fertilizer in spring or summer(due to heat and drought stress-not good to force growth when grass is stressed). A slow release like Xgreen or other professional products do not push top growth but gives it the nutrition it needs.

Xgreen is a slow release and easily available. It's a great product, but for me with shipping is expensive. If you can find locally at a good price that's great. There are a lot of great companies utilized by golf courses who will be available to you as well if you look around. Just ask them for a slow release.


----------



## Grass Clippins (Apr 30, 2018)

I used the All-Natural version of HyR Brix Pasture Fert in late spring with good results. It's a 2-1-8 Ca10 S6 w/ a lot of Micros. They are based in Ohio.


----------

